# Greeting from Leeds (an Indonesian)



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is Heru LS, a communication specialist living in Leeds, and obviously a coffee lover. I'm from Indonesia, and will soon back to my homeland in this year, miss the Indonesia coffee since the first day arrived in Leeds.

My first coffee sip was in 1990's in my house in North Aceh, Sumatera Island. It was only a sip because my father suddenly reprimanded because I was deemed too small. I was just in primary school. I've started consuming coffee again while studying at the University, in Yogyakarta, Java Island, in 2000. It was only an instant coffee, sometimes worst, a sachet coffee.

Then I've started to appreciate specialty coffee in Yogyakarta in 2010, mostly from joined a cupping event. I love reading, then I read many coffee blogs.

I have visited a coffee plantation in Takengon, Gayo, Central Aceh, Sumatera Island, in 2012. But unfortunately, I made no conversation with the farmer, only taking a lot of photos on it. That was because my visited is only for enjoying the nature, and I'm not started yet growing my curiosity about specialty coffee.

I bought my first hand grinder in 2013, a Tiamo. Since 2015, I only bought single origin whole bean from several roastery for consuming at home.

Currently, my tools are a Porlex hand grinder, an Aeropress, and Hario V60 dripper with a server for 2 cups, a digital thermometer, and a bad and inaccurate digital kitchen scale, hope soon to raise money to have a good one.

I had attended the Generation Coffee event held by La Marzocco in London, in 2012. A very rewarding experience, opens my eyes directly about how the specialty coffee scenes in the UK, rather than only read it online.

Hoped enough as an introduction.

I'm here to learn, making new friends, and hope can get information of best prices for some tools or beans.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome HLS plenty of friendly advice on here for anything coffee related.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome! How do you find the coffee here compares to the coffee you had in Indonesia?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Heru! As a lover of Indonesian coffee I will be very interested to learn how what we get here compares with what you can obtain there.


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Welcome Heru! As a lover of Indonesian coffee I will be very interested to learn how what we get here compares with what you can obtain there.


Rob, well my opinion is not authoritative enough.

I'm afraid if somehow I'm offending?

Just tried 6 different single origin beans from 5 UK roasteries, and attended 2 cupping session in UK, and keep continuing to enrich my flavor library.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Heru, no offence at all I am just curious about Indonesian coffee.


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Robbo said:


> Hi and welcome! How do you find the coffee here compares to the coffee you had in Indonesia?


Robbo, that question needs hundred of threads to discuss, I don't know where to start.

I will try to share little by little in the future. First, I'll try to involve in existed thread until I feel confident to start another new one.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Heru!

Welcome to the forum.

where do you go for a coffee in Leeds? It's usually Laynes or Mrs Athas for me.


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Jez H said:


> Hi Heru!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> where do you go for a coffee in Leeds? It's usually Laynes or Mrs Athas for me.


Jez, basically I'm not a cafe person, more likely a home brewer. So usually I only buy roasted whole bean.

I've tried Laynes once, was a Guatemalan La Huerta of Square Mile by V60. Please don't ask my opinion on it







.

Has been lurking on Mrs Athas social media, soon will visit it.

Any suggestion what to sip on Mrs Athas?

Cheers!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

HLS said:


> Jez, basically I'm not a cafe person, more likely a home brewer. So usually I only buy roasted whole bean.
> 
> I've tried Laynes once, was a Guatemalan La Huerta of Square Mile by V60. Please don't ask my opinion on it
> 
> ...


The owner's great & will give you good advice, depending what's on. Named the place after his Grandma!


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Jez, I might want one to visit Mrs Atha's this Monday afternoon. Hoping for something specialty ones.


----------

